# Free A/C and stock sway bar



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey all,

I have the complete stock A/C setup from my 98 Sentra SE along with the stock front sway bar.

This is in North Kirkland, WA.

If interested PM me and I'll send my address for pick up. 

I am not shipping and if noone comes to get it over this weekend then it's going in the trash.


----------



## Asmar (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll take it. Do you still have it?


----------

